# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  cisco 877 προβλημα ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ

## andy_vega

Εχω το παραπανω ασυματο router και μετά απο ios upgrade ενω συνγχρονίζει και συνδεεται (αναβει το PPP) δεν δινει internet
επισυναπτω το config μηπως μποrei κανενας να δώσει καμμιά βοήθεια.

ευχαριστώ εκ των προτερων!!!!!




```
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 5948 bytes
!
! Last configuration change at 01:23:56 UTC Wed Oct 30 2013 by administrator
version 15.1
no service pad
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname cisco877
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
!
no logging buffered
enable secret 5 $1$VSCS$Kub.uTdd3iPL9ANgsp3ty0
enable password χχχχχχχχχχ
!
no aaa new-model
!
crypto pki token default removal timeout 0
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-2381472679
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-2381472679
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-2381472679
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-2381472679
 certificate self-signed 01
  3082022B 30820194 A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 05050030 
  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274 
  69666963 6174652D 32333831 34373236 3739301E 170D3133 31303330 30323039 
  31385A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649 
  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D32 33383134 
  37323637 3930819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 
  8100C4BF DDA9DD9E 539EEE67 8A98632C E44686F1 A357E2C9 20CCAB0A 269FB310 
  3F193471 A517A975 720A4603 D5885D48 42428E32 A04A40A4 CA4AE137 43DF0C1B 
  3E78C17C CC1CE255 0ACDF2B9 00169C3D A4CDDD8C 06B42FCE 9CDFCCB8 1D5D9A4E 
  ADFBFB19 21221E34 233583CF B3F0623C 63D45E09 85BFA98B B8E15809 A38B9052 
  8F610203 010001A3 53305130 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 301F0603 
  551D2304 18301680 14925509 795B59DE 45B0D02D FEA910C9 3EF64DCD BB301D06 
  03551D0E 04160414 92550979 5B59DE45 B0D02DFE A910C93E F64DCDBB 300D0609 
  2A864886 F70D0101 05050003 8181002F BCB9A1E5 94904225 D5560F60 FEC589D6 
  9746706A F61F01FC A70D9FC8 1B790ECE F2CE1046 29D7BB33 C82F2E30 5CE1E49F 
  6F9AC419 3277E4C3 EA127F13 2782F9D7 1E8A6C6E 6CAA61D9 1631EACC B39592DE 
  AF7BD6AA 3BF2017A 83F37B6C DAD07216 6D50433E 816FAC8A 5D3565A0 451F169A 
  981BB306 ED6CEE10 988AFB1B AEEF93
  	quit
dot11 syslog
!
dot11 ssid test-6
 vlan 1
 authentication open 
 authentication key-management wpa
 mbssid guest-mode
 wpa-psk ascii 0 test123
!
ip source-route
no ip routing
!
!
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.100
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.200 192.168.1.254
!
ip dhcp pool AthenaPool
 import all
 network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
 domain-name athena
 dns-server 192.168.1.220 194.219.227.2 
 lease 3
!
!
!
no ip cef
ip name-server 194.219.227.2
no ipv6 cef
!
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
!
!
username administrator privilege 15 secret 5 $1$zuF2$DjHeDWIvsewB7Xb5tZVsP.
!
!
no ip ftp passive
!
! 
!
!
bridge irb
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip route-cache
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
!
interface ATM0.2 point-to-point
 no ip route-cache
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet1
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet2
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet3
 no ip address
!
interface Dot11Radio0
 no ip address
 no ip route-cache
 !
 encryption vlan 1 mode ciphers aes-ccm tkip 
 !
 broadcast-key vlan 1 change 30
 !
 !
 ssid FBI-VAN-6
 !
 mbssid
 speed basic-1.0 basic-2.0 basic-5.5 6.0 9.0 basic-11.0 12.0 18.0 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0
 station-role root
!
interface Dot11Radio0.1
 encapsulation dot1Q 1 native
 no ip route-cache
 bridge-group 1
 bridge-group 1 subscriber-loop-control
 bridge-group 1 spanning-disabled
 bridge-group 1 block-unknown-source
 no bridge-group 1 source-learning
 no bridge-group 1 unicast-flooding
!
interface Vlan1
 no ip address
 no ip route-cache
 bridge-group 1
!
interface Dialer1
 ip address 213.16.181.218 255.255.255.0
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname xxxxxxxxx.xx.xx.x@forthnet.gr
 ppp chap password 0 xxxxxxxx
 ppp pap sent-username xxxxxxxxx.xx.xx.x@forthnet.gr password 0 xxxxxxxxxxx!
interface BVI1
 ip address 192.168.1.220 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
!
ip forward-protocol nd
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 600 life 86400 requests 10000
!
!
ip nat inside source list 2 interface Dialer1 overload
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 BVI1
!
access-list 1 remark Auto generated by SDM Management Access feature
access-list 1 remark SDM_ACL Category=1
access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 2 remark INSIDE_IF=BVI1
access-list 2 remark CCP_ACL Category=2
access-list 2 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 remark Auto generated by SDM Management Access feature
access-list 100 remark SDM_ACL Category=1
access-list 100 permit tcp 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 host 192.168.1.220 eq telnet
access-list 100 permit tcp 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 host 192.168.1.220 eq 22
access-list 100 permit tcp 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 host 192.168.1.220 eq www
access-list 100 permit tcp 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 host 192.168.1.220 eq 443
access-list 100 permit tcp 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 host 192.168.1.220 eq cmd
access-list 100 deny   tcp any host 192.168.1.220 eq telnet
access-list 100 deny   tcp any host 192.168.1.220 eq 22
access-list 100 deny   tcp any host 192.168.1.220 eq www
access-list 100 deny   tcp any host 192.168.1.220 eq 443
access-list 100 deny   tcp any host 192.168.1.220 eq cmd
access-list 100 deny   udp any host 192.168.1.220 eq snmp
access-list 100 permit ip any any
access-list 101 remark Auto generated by SDM Management Access feature
access-list 101 remark SDM_ACL Category=1
access-list 101 permit ip 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 any
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
bridge 1 protocol ieee
bridge 1 route ip
!
line con 0
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 access-class 101 in
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport input telnet ssh
 transport output telnet ssh
!
end
```

----------


## affragak

Καλησπέρα,
δοκίμασε τα παρακάτω ίσως βοηθήσουν:



```
no ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 BVI1
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 dial1
!
ip routing
ip cef
!
ip dhcp pool AthenaPool
no dns-server 192.168.1.220 
dns-server 194.219.227.2
```

----------


## andy_vega

Σωστος ο παίκτης!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Respekt: 

Το ip route απο BVI1 σε dialer1 to ειχα βρει και το ειχα διορθωσει μετα απο υποδειξη ενος φιλου 

αλλα δεν ειχε διορθωθει το προβλημα.

Μολις εβαλα το   "ip routing"  και το   "ip cef" επαιξε απευθείας.

Χιλια ευχαριστω Φιλε affragak :One thumb up:

----------

